# New "E-Cubes" - as posted on tp forum



## EMI (Dec 3, 2013)

2x2x2
"Type 8" 3x3x3
7x7x7
Square-1

The designer also posted some other interesting puzzle designs, not so relevant for speedsolving though. Sorry for being too lazy to copy all the pictures to here. Very interesting stuff imo!

Edit:
5x5x5
Megaminx
4x4x4
"Type 5" 3x3x3


----------



## windhero (Dec 3, 2013)

EMI said:


> 2x2x2
> 3x3x3
> 7x7x7
> Square-1
> ...


I wonder how the 7x7 and Sq-1 will turn out. Dont care much about 2x2/3x3 as there are plenty of choices in that area. SS 7x7s are pretty great and the LingLong even more so apparently. This seems to be pre-florianmodded to some extent though. I wonder how big and heavy it will be? And as for the Sq-1 all I know is that Calvin's is the only good one but what I dont know is if it counts as great or just best of the currently released one.

Looking forward to some videos!


----------



## EMI (Dec 3, 2013)

windhero said:


> And as for the Sq-1 all I know is that Calvin's is the only good one


Not true. The Calvin Sq-1 is very similar to the Mf8, and the Cubetwist is also quite good. For the 7x7: I think what's special about it is that it seems to not use any V-cube-ish mechanism.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 3, 2013)

Gogo mass production!


----------



## Forte (Dec 3, 2013)

Aw I thought this was a thread about new E perms lol
But new sq1 :O


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 3, 2013)

These designs look really promising


----------



## tx789 (Dec 3, 2013)

Interesting designs. Not for the 2x2 or 3x3 though. Just the square 1 and 7x7.


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 3, 2013)

The 3x3 design looks like it will cause a lot of lock ups, but hey- these are only pictures so we must wait for some prototypes I think. 
I'm interested in this 7x7 and also wondering if he's going to make a 4x4.


----------



## rj (Dec 3, 2013)

That 2x2 has the biggest florian holes I've ever seen.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 4, 2013)

There's also an interesting looking 5x5 now, it resembles the D+M 4x4 mech with respect to the inner and outer shells.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 4, 2013)

E-Cube 5x5x5


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> E-Cube 5x5x5



This kid is my age? I can't even use Blender


----------



## googlebleh (Dec 4, 2013)

lolol triple torpedoes on the 3x3x3. A little bit overkill, if I may say so

But I'm really interested in the 5x5x5 (and 7x7x7 I guess). There has been significantly less innovation on that front as compared to lower order cubes.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2013)

There are good 2x2s, 3x3s, 5x5s and 7x7s on the market. I hope he works on the Square-1 design the most


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> There are good 2x2s, 3x3s, 5x5s and 7x7s on the market. I hope he works on the Square-1 design the most



I like that 7x7, though.


----------



## sellingseals (Dec 4, 2013)

rj said:


> That 2x2 has the biggest florian holes I've ever seen.



The 2x2 from Witeden has florian holes before florian ever put those into a 5x5. I don't know why people call it the florian mod. Dayan and other companies were doing this way before florian did. He just implemented what other people had already done to a cube that didn't have it and now everybody credits him for it for some reason. Personally I think it's undeserved. If anything, it's not a florian mod. It's a witeden mod, or dayan, or alpha. Whoever did it first. Not florian.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Dec 4, 2013)

rj said:


> This kid is my age? I can't even use Blender



He doesn't say he's 12. Someone else makes a joke about imagining him as a 12 year old.

OT: I'm interested to see if/when any of these puzzles actually make it beyond shapeways. Hopefully Calvin will produce some, as he's done with several of the twistypuzzles designers (or someone else, he just seems the most likely).


----------



## tx789 (Dec 4, 2013)

There seem to also be a megaminx


----------



## elrog (Dec 4, 2013)

The 2x2 looks just as good as any other 2x2 so far, but I find it hard to improve much upon the current designs. Making the florian holes larger is a plus because it doesn't hurt anything and it keeps on the safe side, but to a point it doesn't help because cubes should really never touch there anyway because the internal mechanism already limits its cutting ability to a certain degree and making them touch there just creates more friction.

I'm not a fan of the 3x3 design because having an inner and outer mechanism just limits the cube to whichever mechanism is worse. If the inner one can reverse cut more than the outer, the cube can still only reverse cut as much as the outer one. There are also already cubes out there that don’t have any trouble with popping and use a single cube mechanism. The second mechanism won’t reduce this by any great degree. I can see how it would make the cube more stable, but it will also double the friction.

The 7x7 and especially the 5x5 designs look very promising though. He is applying concepts of great 3x3 cubes to all layers of big cubes.

I also don't know anything about other square 1 mechanisms, but from what I've seen they don't cut well and his looks like it will.

I’m not sure what to think of the Megaminx. It doesn’t look like it would perform much differently than other top megaminxes. It just has weird shaped pieces so that you have curved lines on the outside instead of straight ones, but it doesn’t affect the way it turns.

I also think it is very funny how they were trying to find out what *RCC* meant on the other forum in the 2x2 thread and came up with a cubing club and rotational corner cutting... Ever heard of *Reverse Corner Cutting!!*


----------



## Owen (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks like a lot of surface to surface contact that could produce fiction.


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2013)

elrog said:


> I also think it is very funny how they were trying to find out what *RCC* meant on the other forum in the 2x2 thread and came up with a cubing club and rotational corner cutting... Ever heard of *Reverse Corner Cutting!!*


I thought the same. Seriously, rotational corner cutting?!
I'm interested in this square-1. Even though I know nothing about square-1. And the 2x2 looks... interesting.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2013)

These designs do look pretty incredible... I'd be interested to see how they turn out. Especially for the bigger cubes and the more obscure puzzles, they could be really nice.


----------



## windhero (Dec 4, 2013)

The 5x5's center corners are pretty much like circles. I'd expect a lot of pops from those. It's cool to round everything in a program but until he gets the prototypes it's up to speculation. The megaminx looks really cool and different though.


----------



## darckhitet (Dec 5, 2013)

He also has other cubes prototypes

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26401
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26398
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26400


----------



## elrog (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm not really into differently shaped layer puzzles because you can solve them all with commutators quite easily. I am however, very interested in that third link. I definitely would get one of them if they get mass produced. You’d probably want to keep it at pretty tight tensions to ensure that the gear mechanism won’t slip. The gears also negate the idea of ever achieving corner cutting, so this would be no means be a speed cube, but rather a very fun puzzle to solve for FMC or BLD.

From the design, I’m assuming that when he said the circles turn 45 degrees when the face turns 90 degrees, he was talking about the rings. To me, it looks as if there would be notches cut out of the very inner circles pieces that match up with the rings gears to keep it aligned with the outer layer. I think it would be really cool to sand them flat and have a circle that you can spin independently (like a circle cube), a standard 3x3 on the outside, and the rings that turn 45 degrees in the middle.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Dec 6, 2013)

newsq1yay


----------



## EMI (Dec 6, 2013)

4x4
And another 3x3

The 4x4 mechanism seems different from the V-cube, Dayan and Witeden mechanisms.


----------



## rj (Dec 6, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> The 2x2 from Witeden has florian holes before florian ever put those into a 5x5. I don't know why people call it the florian mod. Dayan and other companies were doing this way before florian did. He just implemented what other people had already done to a cube that didn't have it and now everybody credits him for it for some reason. Personally I think it's undeserved. If anything, it's not a florian mod. It's a witeden mod, or dayan, or alpha. Whoever did it first. Not florian.



I know, but it sounds better than "those corner-cutting hole thingies."


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 6, 2013)

I Really wondering of what other ways could the Classic Sq-1 Mech can be changed and I really see the E-cube Sq-1 be the most anti-popable one out there if it gets Mass produced. But then again the other puzzles that he designed all seems to be good in terms of reducing pops.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 6, 2013)

The Megaminx looks like a Rubik's brand expanded to a Megaminx. I don't think he's truly put a lot of work into that one yet.
But his designs are amazing. His 3x3s seem overdone but I bet they're really good. I want his cubes. I'd pay. I want a good sq-1 and none really truly exist.
His 5x5 is an idea I had recently in action. Dangit.


----------



## rj (Dec 6, 2013)

I just took a look at his other designs---Wow! I sent him a PM asking him to join here too. I hope he does. *fingerscrossed*


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Dec 10, 2013)

I did


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 10, 2013)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I did



Welcome!!!!!!! I really love you're designs. BTW have you 3d printed them yet to show us a working puzzle?


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 10, 2013)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I did



Why hello. 

Your designs are pretty epic.


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 10, 2013)

You should really get a company to mass produce these.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> You should really *make your own* company to mass produce these.


Fixed that for ya. If these turn anywhere near as good as they look, you could be making a pretty decent living off producing puzzles.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 10, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Fixed that for ya. If these turn anywhere near as good as they look, you could be making a pretty decent living off producing puzzles.



He's right, don't get a company to. If you're already printing prototypes, BAM, you can start a company. Your designs are eagerly sought out by the cubing community and I don't think I'm the only one around here galavanting around like "TAKE MY MONEY!!"


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 10, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> He's right, don't get a company to. If you're already printing prototypes, BAM, you can start a company. Your designs are eagerly sought out by the cubing community and I don't think I'm the only one around here galavanting around like "TAKE MY MONEY!!"



Or do what Albert You(Cyoubx) did with his 3x3 the CX-3 and presented it to Maru to produce it.


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Or do what Albert You(Cyoubx) did with his 3x3 the CX-3 and presented it to Maru to produce it.



Basically what I meant. :/


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Square-1 looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Toxhicide (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=311093#p311093

This type 0 looks really strange. Wonder how it will be.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 17, 2013)

Also this one http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26441

The holes on this one is a little overkill. http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26491


----------



## Toxhicide (Dec 20, 2013)

He is willing to sell some of his 3x3s for testing!! I would love to buy one right now, though I don't know if which cube the community finds the best. I have heard promising things about the type 5 and the type 0, though he said that the type 0 rings very loudly for some reason.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 20, 2013)

Toxhicide said:


> He is willing to sell some of his 3x3s for testing!! I would love to buy one right now, though I don't know if which cube the community finds the best. I have heard promising things about the type 5 and the type 0, though he said that the type 0 rings very loudly for some reason.



Ooooooh, very exciting!


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2013)

Just noticed this thread, how cool! I love the look of this puzzle; I wanna get my hands on it


----------



## Toxhicide (Dec 20, 2013)

Out if his 3x3s, which would be best to buy or test? I'm assuming either the type of or the type 0. I'm extremely interested and willing.


----------



## rj (Feb 1, 2014)

Bump. He just posted a 31x31 design in the YJ 13x13 thread.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

Toxhicide said:


> Out if his 3x3s, which would be best to buy or test? I'm assuming either the type of or the type 0. I'm extremely interested and willing.



Type 0 and type 9 look incredible.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any videos yet, or are these just designs?


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Any videos yet, or are these just designs?



Designs, but he has prototypes I believe.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Designs, but he has prototypes I believe.


I'll believe that when he posts videos


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> I'll believe that when he posts videos



Uh he posted a video of his skewb design. This guy isn't screwing around.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 1, 2014)

rj said:


> Bump. He just posted a 31x31 design in the YJ 13x13 thread.



http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=314115#p314115


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Uh he posted a video of his skewb design. This guy isn't screwing around.


I was referring to the type 0 and type 9, and I don't mean to suggest he's screwing around. With people posting here that they look great, I'm just curious whether anyone's seen prototypes or just the CAD designs. Personally I can't tell from a design alone that a cube is going to be great.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 1, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Any videos yet, or are these just designs?







happy now?


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> happy now?


Read the post above yours.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Feb 3, 2014)

These cubes look cool but is there any way to actually get one?


----------



## kcl (Feb 3, 2014)

I just noticed.. His 5x5 reminds me of Womack's 4x4 hahahaha


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 3, 2014)

That Skewb doesn't look like his own creation. I see the anchors, but why are there holes, exactly like a LanLan's, for ball bearings to be in?

To me, looks like he took LanLan pieces, sanded part of it and attached anchors. It looks EXACTLY like a LanLan piece. The screw's in the piece like LanLans (why not make it as one piece?) and the holes for the ball bearings.


----------



## rj (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> That Skewb doesn't look like his own creation. I see the anchors, but why are there holes, exactly like a LanLan's, for ball bearings to be in?
> 
> To me, looks like he took LanLan pieces, sanded part of it and attached anchors. It looks EXACTLY like a LanLan piece. The screw's in the piece like LanLans (why not make it as one piece?) and the holes for the ball bearings.



It's a modded lanlan. He added parts from a QJ.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 3, 2014)

Exactly, I'd hardly call that a new cube design. He didn't design a cube and print it himself, he took another company's work and is pretending it's his own. And why use a voice changer?

Three options, he's someone very well known. This is very unlikely.
"He"'s a girl. Not sure why they would change their voice due to this reason.
Thirdly, and most probably. He's 10 years old, and is trying to hide that.

I'm confused as to why people are taking his "designs" seriously, when, especially the Skewb, seems heavily ripped off.


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't understand your pessimistic attitude. 

It seems like you are actually jealous, because he posted pretty interesting designs of some puzzles made by himself. 
Do something by yourself, put some work into it, and see how much harder it is in comparison with sitting in front of the computer and writing this kind of posts.


----------



## rj (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Exactly, I'd hardly call that a new cube design. He didn't design a cube and print it himself, he took another company's work and is pretending it's his own. And why use a voice changer?
> 
> Three options, he's someone very well known. This is very unlikely.
> "He"'s a girl. Not sure why they would change their voice due to this reason.
> ...



He's 19, and please shut up. Look at all of his designs, and then tell me he's 10.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I just noticed.. His 5x5 reminds me of Womack's 4x4 hahahaha



I guess you're right.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Exactly, I'd hardly call that a new cube design. He didn't design a cube and print it himself, he took another company's work and is pretending it's his own. And why use a voice changer?
> 
> Three options, he's someone very well known. This is very unlikely.
> "He"'s a girl. Not sure why they would change their voice due to this reason.
> ...



None of your 'options' explain the existence of the numerous designs that "he" has posted. 



mati1242 said:


> It seems like you are actually jealous, because he posted pretty interesting designs of some puzzles made by himself.
> Do something by yourself, put some work into it, and see how much harder it is in comparison with sitting in front of the computer and writing this kind of posts.



Attacking Tim personally is stupid. I don't see any jealousy in his post...this is likely because there isn't any.



rj said:


> He's 19, and please shut up. Look at all of his designs, and then tell me he's 10.



Indeed.


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 3, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Attacking Tim personally is stupid.



Ohh I see. Going by your way of thinking I conclude that attacking author of the thread by him isn't stupid ?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 3, 2014)

None of these designs are stupid there Unique. But once we get a demo video of the 3x3's, 4x4, 4x4, 7x7, SQ-1, and Megaminx then we can judge more about them.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 3, 2014)

He makes videos and he claims he has a 5x5 from his designs. Is there a video? If not then why not?



> This is a 5x5x5 that I designed to be unpoppable, but its corners still pop out sometimes if it is too loose. Currently, it is my favorite 5x5.



Edit - I checked his channel. Only the skewb video.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 3, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> Ohh I see. Going by your way of thinking I conclude that attacking author of the thread by him isn't stupid ?



Actually it may prove to be clever. I'd really like to see the actual cubes, so if it takes a few doubters to annoy OP enough so he can make more videos of his cubes then that would be a good outcome. 

I'm not saying I condone being annoying and rude, however.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 3, 2014)

It's just that 99% of voice change users ARE kids. It's a natural assumption, I see no reason a 19 year old would use one.

And stop defending him. He pretends a LanLan skewb mod is his own puzzle, so who knows about his other "printed cubes".

You have no reason to argue with me, lets just see if he responds to my post.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim, for the Skewb He modded a factory skewb and made it better sorta like the Florian mod for the SS big cubes and the Konsta mod for the SS 4x4. But ya I think we all want to see the CAD designed cubes in action.


----------



## rj (Feb 3, 2014)

This guy might be skynet... That would explain the voice change, and the video could have been done by an actor.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 3, 2014)

rj said:


> This guy might be skynet... That would explain the voice change, and the video could have been done by an actor.



I don't see where you getting the impression that there is a voice change. He has one video up and that's not enough to prove that there's a voice change. Besides in that video his speech was the same style throughout the whole video.


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Feb 3, 2014)

I would prefer to see posts about my designs here, not about myself. 
I didn't use a voice changer, I "edited" it by putting a cup over the mic, and it made it sound weird. 
If you think the E-Skewb is a simple mod, then make one as good as mine.
I will make more videos soon.

P.S. I feel that some of you don't respect me


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 3, 2014)

Look at the video description of skewb presentation.

" I edited the sound to make my voice hard to identify "


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 3, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I would prefer to see posts about my designs here, not about myself.
> I didn't use a voice changer, I "edited" it by putting a cup over the mic, and it made it sound weird.
> If you think the E-Skewb is a simple mod, then make one as good as mine.
> I will make more videos soon.
> ...



I do respect you. But I agree that some people questioning you as in your voice and puzzle. As from being somewhat of a puzzle modder I know that it's not that super easy to mod puzzles.


----------



## rj (Feb 3, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I would prefer to see posts about my designs here, not about myself.
> I didn't use a voice changer, I "edited" it by putting a cup over the mic, and it made it sound weird.
> If you think the E-Skewb is a simple mod, then make one as good as mine.
> I will make more videos soon.
> ...



I think that all of us respect you, but I think that you'll find that having fun over weird things is much more common here than at twistypuzzles.com.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 4, 2014)

rj said:


> I think that all of us respect you, but I think that you'll find that having fun over weird things is much more common here than at twistypuzzles.com.


Ha true you'll probably find a good deal more flak as well compared to tp. Although here we don't care about knockoffs quite as much as tp either from what I hear

Tim, go back to when you were ten years old and imagine either creating designs like this, or even thinking of ripping off somebody else's designs and putting them on random cubing forums. Either would take a very intelligent and resourceful 10 year old. And also what's wrong with 10 year olds?

Then, what would you have wrong with a female changing her voice to sound like a guy to conceal personality? I see no reason to argue about something like that, first of all because it's kind of unlikely, second of all because I find arguing over things that don't matter to be kind of stupid.

Also, is the only design you have looked at his Skews mod? That's not the only one he has made. Look at the other ones and tell me they're heavily ripped off. Heck, with that kind of thinking the CX3 is heavily ripped of of every other cube that's existed. Moyu should be sued because they're using internal pieces on the Weisu and Aosu just like other 4x4's.

Please do use your brain. Thank you.


Now with rant over, I'd like to say that your designs are pretty darn impressive. 
Your type 6, I think the biggest concern, instead of the looks, might be getting fingers jammed in those massive holes. 
Also, you have a lot of sharp edges in your designs. With your printed versions do they happen to be really clicky at all by any chance?

Finally with the massive complexity of the designs, are most of the holes and whatnot to remove material, or do they help the feel? I just feel like they might be difficult to lube if normally produced.

P.S when you say they're your main cubes and stuff you do have other speedcubes to compare them to, right, e.g. Zhanchi, Weilong, whatever?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 4, 2014)

I agree with you Lchu613 allot and having been in an Engineering class in High school with learning how to use a CAD program and I can tell you that a 10 year old kid would not be able to make very complex designs like the E-cubes. Also the Math, Time, and work would be very overwhelming to a 10 year old. But ECubesDesignerX knows what he is doing and can make a decent living off of what he's currently doing. Also take this into consideration just imagination this "Would a 10 year old kid really be so smart to make puzzles as good as ECubesDesignerX or Oskar?"


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2014)

CX3 = inspired from other 3x3s (obviously), custom designed and printed. 

"ESkewb" = sanded LanLan with Anchors. You can't take another company's work, mod it and expect me to "respect" his designs.

I think being a 10 year old or female is fine. I do however find the use of a voice changer stupid. If the only printed one of his designs isn't his design, how do we know he's made other, legitimate prints?

Whatever, impossible to argue against people blindly supporting him like Womack and RJ.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 4, 2014)

Tim, "Would a 10 year old kid really be so smart to make puzzles as good as ECubesDesignerX or Oskar?" Also read my previous Response carefully


WHAT?!?! http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26819 
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26400
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26489
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26496
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26398
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26463
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26462

See all that most I know that no 10 year old kid would be that good at designing puzzles.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 4, 2014)

I agree with Tim pretty much. 

I'm not that impressed with his designs. Seems like he just makes a bunch of complicated paths through a cube and assumes that since it is complicated it will work well. The 3x3 designs all look ridiculous honestly, I'm really skeptical of them. 

I could easily be completely wrong, but until I see some real evidence that these cubes are good, I'll be skeptical. 

Is it true that you have a physical version of the E-cube 5x5? Video?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> CX3 = inspired from other 3x3s (obviously), custom designed and printed.
> 
> "ESkewb" = sanded LanLan with Anchors. You can't take another company's work, mod it and expect me to "respect" his designs.
> 
> ...


Wonderful. You can see the difference between the CX3 and the E-Skewb. I see it too. Your point there is valid, the E-Skewb wasn't entirely his.

My point though was about his other designs, the ones that were fully his, compared to other speedcubes on the market. You can't take on of his designs that isn't fully his, ignore every other one, and then basically say you have no respect for him. 

Well actually I guess you can since you did. Unfortunately I highly disagree with you doing so. And the way you did it.

I'm not even saying his cubes are good, blindly or not. You're essentially blindly saying he's not legitimate, then insulting him and people backing him up. That's my point.

Also you could try and be constructive. Here, I'll start. I probably overreacted a bit. I also may have misunderstood some of our meanings. I don't know you so I don't know. Maybe try not to come straight out and accuse people though. It's usually not well taken.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I agree with Tim pretty much.
> 
> I'm not that impressed with his designs. Seems like he just makes a bunch of complicated paths through a cube and assumes that since it is complicated it will work well. The 3x3 designs all look ridiculous honestly, I'm really skeptical of them.
> 
> ...



This. I also feel he has no reason not to release an "E5" video. He already has the designs published, so if his printed one is actually good, then why not show a video?

Then again, unless he sent one to Feliks, Kevin, etc, it'd be hard to judge. I could make a V-cube 5 look better than a ShenShou in a short video.

And his comment "make a skewb better than mine blah blah". Several people have already made Skewbs with similar sanding and torpedoes. There's a youtube video showing how to make torpedoes for a Skewb.

And I'll repeat, if he is a 10 year old that made those designs I don't care, but the use of a voice changer is just stupid, if he actually was 10 (which it's unlikely) why would he hide his voice anyway?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 4, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I agree with Tim pretty much.
> 
> I'm not that impressed with his designs. Seems like he just makes a bunch of complicated paths through a cube and assumes that since it is complicated it will work well. The 3x3 designs all look ridiculous honestly, I'm really skeptical of them.
> 
> ...



I agree to but I think he's showing his designs to get opinions on them make improvements and then make the physical cube.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> why would he hide his voice anyway?



Fear of internet stalkers maybe? Odd those.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> This. I also feel he has no reason not to release an "E5" video. He already has the designs published, so if his printed one is actually good, then why not show a video?
> 
> Then again, unless he sent one to Feliks, Kevin, etc, it'd be hard to judge. I could make a V-cube 5 look better than a ShenShou in a short video.
> 
> ...


I believe he said he was working on the videos. Hope he'll put them up soon so we can indeed see if they are good. Which they may or may not be, I'm not saying either one.
He also has a thread on the TP forums recently that's asking about possible testers for his designs. 
I'm not going to comment on the Skewb thing.
Not sure why his fear of internet stalkers is that surprising to you. A lot of people like to be anonymous. Nothing wrong with that IMO but I guess you have a different opinion. 

As Michael said as far as I can tell he's just trying to make good cubes. What would he get from hyping his cubes to heck? It's not like he's actually doing much hyping himself. He's just asking for opinions of his designs, and maybe will eventually get off the ground and start producing.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 4, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Not sure why his fear of internet stalkers is that surprising to you. A lot of people like to be anonymous.




He could of remained silent. And had subtitles if he wanted. Why disguise you voice if you want to remain anonymous? when he didn't need to talk in the video.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 8, 2014)

This is a cool 3x3 http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26832


----------



## EMI (Feb 8, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> This. I also feel he has no reason not to release an "E5" video. He already has the designs published, so if his printed one is actually good, then why not show a video?
> 
> Then again, unless he sent one to Feliks, Kevin, etc, it'd be hard to judge. I could make a V-cube 5 look better than a ShenShou in a short video.
> 
> ...



Just saying: His Skewb wasn't just sanding and torpedos, he said he also used springs in the edges.
What's actually impressing to me though is many of the other puzzle designs he has posted, which prove a lot of creativity and hard work. The mixup 5x5 and Curvy Copter/ Dino cube hybrid he hand made out of existing puzzles seem very cleverly made. Printing his 3D puzzles is propably not cheap, especially for a 19 years old. Let's just wait and see what video comes next.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't understand the hostility towards E-Cubes. He has posted a lot of interesting designs, both of existing puzzles and of new things that have never been done before. The CAD designs are already more than a lot of puzzle designers do. Yes, he hasn't made a ton of videos, but so what? Printing puzzles is expensive, and judging by the voice modulation thing I'm sure he has his own reasons to not want to put himself out there too much. Tim, do you expect a 19-year-old kid to have the same amount of money and confidence as Oskar van Deventer or Tony Fisher? Can't the designs stand on their own merits, and anything else (videos, IRL pictures, etc.) be a nice extra? You act like it's your sworn duty to destroy this guy's reputation, and it makes no sense.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 8, 2014)

I agree.

This guy has done more for the speedcubing community than most others here. We shouldn't judge him on his age, gender, voice, money, or reputation, but for his character and his contributions to our community.

It's a lot harder than you think to design puzzles at all; never mind to the complexity this guy has. I doubt that many of you could put in as much work as he has and come out with not one, not two, but at least 10-15 designs that are all different and interesting in their own ways.

And for those who think they can; go ahead and try it. The stage is yours.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 8, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> I agree.
> 
> This guy has done more for the speedcubing community than most others here. We shouldn't judge him on his age, gender, voice, money, or reputation, but for his character and his contributions to our community.
> 
> ...



It's not that I'm trying to say he's bad or anything, but I do want to point out that so far he has done next to nothing for the community. He just drew up some neat designs. We still have no idea if they will work well.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> It's not that I'm trying to say he's bad or anything, but I do want to point out that so far he has done next to nothing for the community. He just drew up some neat designs. We still have no idea if they will work well.



But could you come up with the number and complexity of designs he has; regardless of whether they work?


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 8, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> But could you come up with the number and complexity of designs he has; regardless of whether they work?



no. what's your point?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 8, 2014)

True. But you do have to agree it's pretty impressive even if we have no idea how good they are.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 12, 2014)

look more puzzles 

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26831
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26844
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26877
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26856
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26838
More 
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26900


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2014)

That skewb (last link) looks amazing  Want want want it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 17, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> That skewb (last link) looks amazing  Want want want it.



Reminds me of the Fangshi 3x3.


----------

